# Recuperer zone texte dans safari



## Petit Homme (29 Août 2019)

Salut à tous, 
Je voudrais automatiser une action qui est de recuperer une zone de texte dans une page web.
Quelquesoit la page, elle est au même endroit
L'idée est de faire triple clic et copier (car c'est plusieurs mots, je veux recuperer la zone)
Mais ca marche pas toujours

Dans mon action, lorsque je fais enregistrer, ca me fait "cliquer sur la zone de texte XXXXX" , hors d'une page a une autre, le contenu change.

Grand merci d'avance


----------

